# Asus Rampage III Extreme gesichtet



## xTc (9. Januar 2010)

*Im Rahmen der CES 2010 wurden nun die ersten Bilder vom Nachfolger des Rampage II Extreme gesichtet. Das Asus Rampage III Extreme gliedert sich in Asus R.O.G.Series ein.
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Details sind noch nicht bekannt. Dennoch gehen die Redakteure von Expreview davon aus, dass das Board USB 3.0 und SATA 6Gbps unterstützen wird. Wie alle X58-Boards unterstützt es Sockel LGA1366 Prozessoren und maximal 6 Speicher-Module.

Auffällig ist, das es wie das EVGA X58 Classified über zwei 8-Pin EPS-Anschlüsse verfügt. Zusätzlich sind auch noch zwei 4-Pin-Molex-Anschlüsse vorhanden. 

Da das Board über vier PCIe-Slots verfügt, kann man davon ausgehen, das Asus einen NF200-Chip für zusätzliche Lanes verbauen wird. Ob gar zwei NF200 zum Einsatz kommen, lässt sich noch nicht sagen.

Weitere Details werden wohl erst in den kommenden Tagen veröffentlicht. Angeblich soll es im Handel 389 Dollar kosten.

Quelle: Asus Rampage III Extreme Motherboard Pixellized - Expreview.com​


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2010)

Hmm, nicht mehr ganz so bunt wie das RIIE.
Aber irgendwie auch nicht der Hingucker. 
Mal sehen, ob es technisch wenigstens etwas bringen wird und vor allem, wie der Preis ist. Wenn zwei NForce 200 Chips verbaut sind, ist es sicher kein Schnäppchenangebot.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2010)

Da könntest du recht haben den selbst auf dem Sockel 1156 kosten die Boards mit NForce 200 schon 250€ aufwärts. Da will ich gar nicht wissen was es dann auf dem 1366 kostet


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2010)

Frag xTc, er hat das EVGA Classified, das einen NF 200 Chip drauf hat und ich denke mal, dass selbst 350€ dafür nicht ausreichend sind. 

Asus ist auch nicht günstig, dann noch R.o.G. und gleich zwei NF 200...


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie werden die Boards mit der Zeit nicht billiger sondern immer teurer.
Wenn ich zurück denke vor 5Jahren da hast für ein richtig gutes Highend Board um die 200€ bezahlt im Desktop-Bereich. 
Wo soll das nur hin führen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2010)

Das ist immer eine gute Frage. Schon alleine die zwei Sockel Politik halte ich für unsinnig.
Wenn einer einen 1156 hat und doch mal SLI machen will, muss er entweder gleich ein 300€ Teil kaufen oder die Plattform wechseln.
Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln und hoffen, dass die User das nicht mitmachen und am Ende noch Intel Sockelpolitik damit bestätigen.
Aber leider gibts ja zu viele Intel Jünger, die jeden Quatsch mitmachen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Januar 2010)

Hmmm.... brauchen die MB's jetzt schon so viel Strom, dass der 24Pin Stecker nicht mehr ausreicht oder weshalb bauen die da Molexstecker drauf?


----------



## Kovsk (9. Januar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... brauchen die MB's jetzt schon so viel Strom, dass der 24Pin Stecker nicht mehr ausreicht oder weshalb bauen die da Molexstecker drauf?



Die zwei Molex dienen zur Zusätzlichen Stromversorgung der PCIe Ports bei 3 oder 4 Grafikkarten. Bei den EVGA Classifieds ist es nämlich schon passiert das der ATX Stecker im Quad CF Betrieb durchgeschmort ist weil die 4 PCIe Ports nur über diesen mit Strom versorgt wurden


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2010)

Also der Preis würde mich auch mal interessieren... ich fürchte schon SChlimmes


----------



## Kovsk (9. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Also der Preis würde mich auch mal interessieren... ich fürchte schon SChlimmes


Ist natürlich nur ne Schätzung aber ich würde sagen wird so für um die 360€ im Preisvergleich landen wenns nagelneu ist


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das wird preislich auf Höhe des ASUS P6T7 WS SC sein welches zwei NF 200 hat .....400€


----------



## sepei (9. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das mir vom Aussehen das alte Rampage mehr gefällt nur halt mit neuen Extras wie usb3 und nf200 chips


----------



## xTc (9. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Also der Preis würde mich auch mal interessieren... ich fürchte schon SChlimmes



Angeblich 389,00 Dollar.


Gruß


----------



## Explosiv (9. Januar 2010)

Also die Chipsatz-Kühlung sieht ja mal total Banane aus, da haben die meiner Meinung nach dieses mal total ins Klo gegriffen .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub nicht das sich der Umsteig bei mir lohnen würde oder ? Ich hab das Rampage II Extreme.


----------



## Shi (9. Januar 2010)

389$? Ich hab für meins neu 45€ ausgegeben, ich bräuchte nie so eins


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Januar 2010)

Das Teil ist ja auch eher für Extreme Overclocker gedacht. Otto-Normal verbraucher die ein wenig OC betreiben brauchen sowas auch nicht.

Aber es gibt genug Enthusiasten, die sowas unbendingt haben müssen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Januar 2010)

Find trotzdem das EVGA Board besser!

Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum hat das Board nur ne 6 Phasen Stromversorgung? 

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## blnkaby (9. Januar 2010)

1. Hi! Ich denke mal auch das das Board die 350€ - 400€ Markt durchdringen wird  !
Denn Ich hab das Asus P6T7 WS supercomputer! Und dat war schon net billig! Daher denke ich wird es kein schnäppchen werden! 
2. Ich finde das design net so berauschend gelöst! Also beim P6T7 oder beim EVGA sieht das schon besser aus! ist halt geschmack sache!


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Januar 2010)

Das ist mal ein richtig geiles Board, bin mal gespannt ob es wirklich zwei Nforce Chips haben wird ich kann es mir gut vorstellen. Das Design des Boardes ist klasse hat vorallen nicht so viele farben. Ich hoffe das PCGH das Testet weil die seit langen keine 1366 Boards mehr getestet haben.


----------



## F!ghter (9. Januar 2010)

des bluetooth hätte man sich sparen können....


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2010)

Nee jetzt echt oder 

Das ist doch ein witz, Bluetoolh bei so einem Board da kannst dann vom Handy aus im Bios rum spielen


----------



## errat1c (9. Januar 2010)

Bei dem Preis kann man solche Spielereien schon verlangen!


----------



## Cleriker (10. Januar 2010)

Das ist aber wirklich mal albern.
Ich hoffe, das ist dan wenigstens gesichert.
Nicht dass da jeder mit seinem Handy dran rum spielen kann. Nachher findet das noch irgend son Noob und dreht einfach mal alles auf.

Farblich finde ich es aber auch besser als den Vorgänger.
Da kann man sich wenigstens nen Farblich abgestimmtes System basteln.
Mite Weiss und Blau zusätzlich ist das etwas schwer.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Januar 2010)

Ein Review "Asus Rampage III Extreme vs. EVGA Classsified 4way Sli"

Das würd ich komplett durchlesen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## LOGIC (10. Januar 2010)

Ja das wäre äuserst Interessant


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (11. Januar 2010)

hier gibt es noch ein paar mehr bilder:

Asus Rampage III  - ComputerBase


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2010)

Gibts die komische Soundkarte gar nicht mehr dazu?
War doch sonst immer beim R.o.G. Board dabei (und hat nie funktioniert ).


----------



## Udel0272 (11. Januar 2010)

Also die Optik ist ja wohl voll daneben gegangen.

Zum glück kann man den Chipsatz kühler durch ne WaKü ersetzen


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (11. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts die komische Soundkarte gar nicht mehr dazu?
> War doch sonst immer beim R.o.G. Board dabei (und hat nie funktioniert ).



Bei dem Asus Rampage II Extreme ist kein Realtek-Chip auf dem Board. Also hat es auch keine "Onboard" Sound-Ausgänge. Das Asus Rampage III Extreme wiederum hat aber einen Realtek-Chip auf dem Board und zusätzlich natürlich die passenden "Onboard" Sound-Ausgänge. Daraus könnte man evtl. schließen, dass die extra Soundkarte nicht mehr dabei ist.

Aber evtl. ändert sich dies ja auch nur, weil es ja wie schon gesagt nur ein Prototyp ist. Vielleicht ist beim Endprodukt trotzdem diese Soundkarte dabei. Wer weiß...

Naja, mir eh egal, weil ich bei AMD bleibe^^


----------



## LOGIC (11. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir eght die Soundkarte und es kommt auch ein super klang raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2010)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Bei dem Asus Rampage II Extreme ist kein Realtek-Chip auf dem Board.


 
Weiß ich, war auf dem MIIF auch nicht. 



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Also hat es auch keine "Onboard" Sound-Ausgänge. Das Asus Rampage III Extreme wiederum hat aber einen Realtek-Chip auf dem Board und zusätzlich natürlich die passenden "Onboard" Sound-Ausgänge. Daraus könnte man evtl. schließen, dass die extra Soundkarte nicht mehr dabei ist.


 
Daher meine Frage. 



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Aber evtl. ändert sich dies ja auch nur, weil es ja wie schon gesagt nur ein Prototyp ist. Vielleicht ist beim Endprodukt trotzdem diese Soundkarte dabei. Wer weiß...


Gute Frage, aber das sieht doch schon sehr fertig aus. 
Huii, klang jetzt fies, aber so ist es halt. 



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Naja, mir eh egal, weil ich bei AMD bleibe^^


 
Wieso, ich hab das CIIIF, mit FX790 Chipsatz und die olle Soundkarte war auch dabei.
Verdammte R.o.G. Boards. 
Wie immer funktionierte sie aber nicht, genau wie beim MIIF. 
Also Creative rein und gut, aber der Realtek Chip hätte mir praktisch auch gereicht, es gibt aber keinen.


----------



## Naumo (12. Januar 2010)

also bei meinem mIIF und meinem aktuellen mIIIF ging/geht die "soundkarte" wunderbar! 
isn via - chip als nicht onboard lösung.. zwar nicht so gut wie ne "echte" soundkarte aber immerhin ein wenig besser.. und wenn man seine eigene soundkarte verwenden will "stört" der onboard sound nicht (man kann ihn ja deaktivieren, jedoch verschwinden die anschlüsse ja nicht ^^)
ob der via chip jetzt onboard is oder nicht, spielt glaub ich nur ne kleine rolle... 
ich bin mal gespannt was mit dem brett geht.. jedoch eher was für extrem oc
der preis wird gut gesalzen sein.. hoffe das mIIIextreme wird billiger


----------

